# between eyes?^squirrel^



## squirrelboy13

iv heard many different theories...i have came to a conclusion theit is best to hit a squirrel in the head...but is it smarter ro hit between the eyes ...hit an eye.... middle of head.....or between the eyes and ears??????? thx guys


----------



## gray squirrel

i hadly have the squirrles looking at me but any part of the head will finish the game


----------



## Sweetnutts

Squirrelboy,

depending on who you post with on this board, see Head or Body, aiming for the the head, anywhere from the eyes to the ears is with out a doubt an instant kill with no damaged meat.

However, should you feel that a shoulder shot, which is smaller, is the safe play, then go for that. Problem with the body shot is that there isn't much meat on the animal to begin with, and to risk damiging the meat isn't worth the shot. Wait and pick your point, go for the head to ear zone, instant death, and a full reward after the shot is completed.

I will be waiting for the responces on this one, but this is the truth. 
Head shot kill zone is far bigger then the boiler room kill shot. Plus the heart is pretty good to eat to.

Again the key is waiting for the right shot, not the first chance at the shot.


----------



## weasle414

Depends on what you're using for hunting them. If it's a .22lr, then go between the eyes and ears like Nutts said. If it's something like my .17hmr, then anywhere on the head will decapitate them thus, no more squirrel.


----------



## hunter31

hit them in the lower back part of the eye if you can. If you cannot then hit them right between the eyes. :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## diggity

This post is good for all of the new people that come to this web page forum. This is a prime example, of how to kill a squirrel with a .22lr or a .17hmr rifle.

Very informative, with the picture and the comments. Just goes to show you that its not rocket science its just a matter of dialing in your sights, and shot placement.


----------



## weasle414

Diggity, that is one awesome pic! I don't know if it's because I just woke up and am still half asleep or what but I find it halarious! I just had to throw that out at ya...


----------



## gotabig1

Hit the head man. if you hit it squarely you should kill it.

joe


----------



## frank123

Not always true, today I shot a squirrel in the head, right on top between the eyes dead center and he fell down and ran about 10 feet, then was laying there trying to get up, and was panting with blood pouring out of its mouth. Maybe it was just muscle reflexes and it was dead on the impact of the pellet, but there was no doubt, it was a clean hole through the top of the head and i saw brain matter. The shot was like this-








as you can see, me being only 10 or 15 feet away this was an easy shot, and just goes to show you these squirrels are tough.
and no thats not a picture i took, the squirrel is just in the same position as the one i took.


----------



## DVXDUDE

I know its weird. I shoot ground hogs in the head and most of them always squirm around trying to get into their hole, some do make it. I find them layin in the hole after crawin 3 feet with a 17hmr vmax pill to the head at 50 yards average. If i get them in the neck or right behind the front leg in the heart or lung they drop and dont move. Head shots are sketchy to me because of that.


----------



## frank123

Exactly, i guess its just the luck of the draw though because i shot a squirrel in the boiler room the previous day and it dropped like a stone out of the tree, coughed up blood but died within seconds.


----------



## gotabig1

You could be right.

I don't know it just seems to me that whenever I hit brain part of the head I kill it. Maybe it is just luck. :wink:

Joe


----------



## diggity

Frank123, not to get picky but if you indeed hit it where you have pointed to, you didn't get a good head shot to the brain. Try aiming for the area between the eyes and ears.


----------



## frank123

Look at that, thats directly between the eyes, just above them on the top of the skull. There was a clean hole exactly the size of the pellet and there was pink brain matter visible in it, it was definitely a clean headshot.


----------



## diggity

Frank I believe you, but if you look at the profile pic above, and then look to where your shot is above the eyes, its just not far enough to the brain. you may have lobotomized the squirrel, but you need to hit in that area between the eyes and ears. I have misfired with stray bullets that have taken off the ear and the eye socket, they are again lobotomized, but not instant death, generally with take another thirty seconds after the shot.

Google the skull of a squirrel, you will then see what I am talking about.


----------



## frank123

Alright thanks. Update, after you told me this, I just took another one and I hit it right below the ear, instant kill with a ridiculous amount of blood. It was standing on its hind legs and again i was able to get right up to it about 10 feet away. I took the headshot and it fell over, kicked its back legs and then blood started pouring out, but a clean kill nonetheless.


----------



## Cleankill47

Frank123,

The reason side headshots work better is because most animals (especially squirrels, but including humans) have thicker bone on top of the head then the sides, simply because we don't bump the sides of our heads as often as the front and top when we fall.

Random fact.

:sniper:


----------



## coyote_buster

Don't stop my .22 from blowing them open.


----------



## Bore.224

You pellet gun guys sure are funny.

Get a .22 LR or a 22 Mag keep the pellet gun for soup cans and pop bottles, use bb's on the bottles cause the pellets will bounce off!! :lol:


----------



## frank123

What you guys dont understand is that the thicker bone meant nothing, There was a clean hole with visible brain matter, there was no question that i hit him square in the head. 
Bore, why do you bash on pellet gun people so much? I think you deserve a ban for being such a jerk all the time. Never once have i had a kill get away from me, they never get further than 30 feet. Even with my crosman 760.


----------



## gotabig1

Hey frank just a question how do you get so close to your squirrels?? maybe its just My squirrels have figured out what happens when I have a gun but I can't seem to get within 10 yds let alone 10 feet. Do you have techniques of getting so close? I mean I am a pretty good shot so I don't have to get too close but hey whats wrong with getting that close.


----------



## frank123

I have a window upstairs that looks right at the feeder, so I know when my little buddies are out there. My back door is on the other side of the house, so i walk out, and theres a bush blocking their view from when i come around the house. I walk to the bush, and they cant see me through it but I can see just enough to stick the gun through and bang, easy shot. no more than 15 feet away. sometimes, they get a whiff of me or something though and scoot up the tree, so i have to hide and blow them out of it when they poke their head out to see if im still there.


----------



## scotty

[No message]


----------



## ParkerBoy

now thats hunting good shooting man :beer: :beer: :sniper:


----------



## rob864guy

hah nice shots
:lol:


----------



## Stonegoblet

Holy... That is some serious carnage right there. My hat's off to you.

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

-Animal Armageddon!!!


----------



## scotty

:sniper:


----------



## diggity

Scotty,

Quick question, the last two you have in the pic, did you hit those with the wmr, or is that just a LR?

Also in the pic there is a shot just below the ear, did that hit the spine or did it clear through the brain?

TY
Diggity


----------



## scotty

:beer:


----------



## diggity

Scotty nice kills, very clean head shots. I must admit I was raised and trained for head shot only kills, and its glad to see others out there that have also been shown the ways of the force.

I was, an am still amazed as to how many fear the head, and go straight for the body... Good Job scotty... they look like a great meal... I am about 28 days away from killing my first... I am so jacked, I can't wait to get on vacation

Keep up the good work,,, and keep those pics coming... Distances would be great

Thanks


----------



## R y a n

Hi Guys

I wanted to let everyone know I removed Scotty's pictures from this thread. This was done after consulting with some of the other moderators to ensure we have a fair consistent policy on what is "allowable" to be displayed.

I think we would all agree it would be a wise policy of not having anything that is extremely graphic or bloody posted up on a thread. If someone wants to have pictures on another site such as photobucket and direct users to their pics via a link, that is a fair compromise.

I'm not in favor of having those bloody gory pics on a general thread, as we have Google web crawling the threads and archiving the posts. As others here have mentioned we do not need to give the *P*eople *E*ating *T*asty *A*nimals whackos any additional ammo to characterize us as bloodthirsty goons.

Just to be clear we consider any pic "offensive" if it contains needless blood or gore, or displays harvested game in a gratuitous or disrespectful manner. Every sportsman should protect the dignity of their sport by ensuring they take steps when photographing the animal, to display it in a respectful way. In general this means try to keep the blood out of a pic. It could also include not displaying the internal carcass of the animal, keeping the tongue from hanging out or photographing it from an angle that conceals the entrance/exit wound as much as possible.

I hope you understand and support this decision.

Regards,

Ryan
Nodak Outdoors Moderator

.


----------



## scottjes000

agreed getting tired of seeing squirrel head crack open like a nutshell
:dead: uke:


----------



## scotty

okey doke, wont ever happen again.


----------



## franchi

Aawww...... I was using this thread as part of the Nodak Slimdown Crew..........feel I was getting hungry.............look at pics..................no more appetite.


----------



## magnum44270

no we , well i ,am not ok with the removal of the pictures.. those pictures show what happens when we go hunting. it is not overly graphic, it is the truth!.... stop hiding what we do and stand up for hunters!.......we hunt, we kill, we eat!....


----------



## magnum44270




----------



## diggity

It is unfortunate, magnum, that the PETA people rule the ways of things we can and can not do. Nature in its natural state, Animals being eaten alive, is ok, however a clean headshot of instant death is not??

We are not talking over powered guns at close range blasting the animal in half and suffering, before it succumbs to death. We are talking about simple clean head shots and eating the prize!

Animals hit be cars, or starving to death is ok, again quick easy clean kills are inhumane??? This is the tragic reality some people can not adjust to and figure out that nature as beautiful as it is, can be just as evil as man if not even worse.

THEN AGAIN, IT COULD BE ALL THE NANCY BOYS RUNNING THE WORLD AS WELL, either way.. I do agree with you on this one..

Deleting Kill Shots is just Wrong!


----------



## magnum44270

:beer: diggity


----------



## Robert A. Langager

magnum44270 said:


> diggity check out my post on open forums..chime in


Man, you are really on a roll, aren't you? Been here a whole month, half of your posts have to do with your disagreement with site management, what's next?

Your polls don't seem to be doing so well........................ :eyeroll:


----------

